# Firefly Apple Pie Moonshine - Review



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

After a trip to Tennessee last year, I've been dabbling in all things moonshine lately. I blame the Ole Smoky Moonshine Holler and their delicious free samples.

First up, Firefly Moonshine - Apple Pie flavor.










My brother-in-law picked up a jar of this on a whim at a liquor store in Gatlinburg, TN - and we were quite pleased. This just recently became available in my neck of the woods, so I got to savor it all over again. It was just as tasty as I remembered it.

Firefly Apple Pie is 60 proof (60.3 to be precise, per the label) and that means it's not CRAZY strong (unlike, say, a typical shine that can weigh in at 100 proof), so you can enjoy a bit more of it without getting blitzed. That said, this can without a doubt get you blitzed. It's so easy to drink.

Keeping in mind that this is 60 proof, this shine tastes like an apple pie. No joke, this is what struck us the most about it at first sip. You might think this is a given, but many "apple pie" flavored things aren't that convincingly like apple pie. Firefly's got the sweet apples...the cinnamon...the spice...heck even a hint of buttery crust! This stuff is SO delicious, you could _almost_ forget that you're drinking moonshine. That is, until that "bite" hits you as the warmth slides down your throat.

Enjoy this chilled, room temp, or warmed with a cinnamon stick - you're in for a treat. If you see it, try a jar. I actually prefer this Apple Pie moonshine over Ole Smoky Mountain, whose flavor just isn't apple pie enough for my tastes. I couldn't be more excited that it showed up in my local CVS.

Keep an eye out for my other shine-related reviews shortly. Thanks for reading.

Shine on!


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

Very nice. Great review.


----------



## Reggie (Oct 21, 2013)

Based on your review, picked up one at Wal-Mart this afternoon. Notes are spot on. I won't be giving up Scotch, but this is like they put an apple pie through a press. This one will hit the spot this fall..

Holy crap - just noticed your location. I know you're focusing on shine lately, but if you ever want to sample some nice whiskies, I can help you out...


----------



## llappen (Jul 24, 2014)

stonecutter2 said:


> After a trip to Tennessee last year, I've been dabbling in all things moonshine lately. I blame the Ole Smoky Moonshine Holler and their delicious free samples.
> 
> First up, Firefly Moonshine - Apple Pie flavor.
> 
> ...


Just got back from the distillery. It's about 20 minutes from my house, they make great stiff


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Ha, small world  Would be nice to meet up sometime and puff...and sample whiskies! Life is a little crazy with a new baby right now, but hopefully in the next month or two getting out of the house more will be easier!



Reggie said:


> Based on your review, picked up one at Wal-Mart this afternoon. Notes are spot on. I won't be giving up Scotch, but this is like they put an apple pie through a press. This one will hit the spot this fall..
> 
> Holy crap - just noticed your location. I know you're focusing on shine lately, but if you ever want to sample some nice whiskies, I can help you out...


----------



## Reggie (Oct 21, 2013)

stonecutter2 said:


> Ha, small world  Would be nice to meet up sometime and puff...and sample whiskies! Life is a little crazy with a new baby right now, but hopefully in the next month or two getting out of the house more will be easier!


I understand about those babies - for being so small, they take a lot of time and attention - congrats!

I keep the home bar stocked with a nice assortment of Scotch and Bourbon - even a few Ryes and some HTF's. I'm buying whenever you'd like to get together...


----------

